# Stacking



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Does anyone have any stacking techniques I could try?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hmm

practice with the goat; stack her feet and pinch her down (dairy), give her a raisin or other treat, take a few steps forward and do it again. she'll associate treats with putting her feet in the right place. 

a technique to move her back feet while in the ring, if you dont have time to bend down and fix it yourself- step lightly on her hoof and it should move back... this is what they use to stack cattle.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Right now i am having problems with the pinching. 

 She *Nellie* tries to reach back and nibble on your fingers *yes, she has a finger fetish...* I think I might be doing it wrong though----anyone have a short vid demonstrating 'pinching down'??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

there is one on here already -- I will look it up


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks, Stacy .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Found the video

http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/t37/ ... CF7695.flv


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks Stacy. Helped a lot. 
Quick Q: So what do you do when they brace against your fingers?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

start further up -- like near the withers.

and dont PRESS down just run your two fingers down either side of the spine

and really dont get her to agitated -- whe pregnant they never do a THING you want them to.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Got it. I think that was my problem---I was pressing down.... thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Idahodreamer said:


> Got it. I think that was my problem---I was pressing down.... thanks


use some pressure -- but about the amount you would use to tickle someone


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Okay.  Can't wait to start showing her!! 
I think her breeder was working with her a bit because she is really great with being handled and has no issues with someone touching her feet. So she's a nice easy going girl to practice with, for which I am really grateful.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

also hold her head up just below the chin with her collar -- this is how she will be in the ring and its more natural, keeps her from being able to turn her head easily as well


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Takes notes to take to the barn with her . . . *
Stacy, do you do anything to 'desensitize them to sounds, etc. ?


----------



## Dairy Goat Lover (Sep 28, 2009)

Idahodreamer said:


> *Takes notes to take to the barn with her . . . *
> Stacy, do you do anything to 'desensitize them to sounds, etc. ?


Im not Stacy but as far as getting them use to the soudns what I do is keep a radio going in the barn change the stations. Keep it on different sounds and they will begin to associate that new sounds wont hurt them. Or at least that is how I do mine :shades:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

definitely gonna try that.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Dairy Goat Lover (Sep 28, 2009)

Your Welcome :hug:


----------

